# Where to start looking in a Xtant 2140c



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an older Xtant 2140c amplifier that I got awhile back and it worked for me for all of maybe 45 minutes then shut off, I am wanting to fix the amp as I have a project that I would like to use the amp in.

My question is WHERE should I start looking to find what could be bad and what/how should I check for any parts being bad??

I have a feeling it is the power supply since the amp worked for me for a little while and then just shut off, when I hook power to it I am getting no power at all at the fuse that is attached to the amp board itself which is why I thought it may be the power supply...Also this amp has a fan on it but the fan obviously does not power up since no power gets past the fuse or to the fan

Any help would be greatly appreciated since I am sure that once I find out what exactlyt it is that went bad I can fix it myself, I just honestly dont know where to start.

Thanks
Mike G

*edit*
FWIW I pulled the board out once or twice since the amp went bad and nothing is visibly burmt/broken to give me a starting place to search


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Basic Amplifier Repair

Have a read of that, good primer for amp repair.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you, I will check it out when i get home since alot of sites are blocked from work


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

probably the same issues the 3300C have - 
voltage regulators (heat)
zener diodes (voltage)
caps (voltage)
power supply MOSFETs (voltage)

there are some threads on here regarding 3300C issues.


----------

